# The Maloof Library Series



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Turning a Maloof Style Rocker front leg...*

Greetings fellow woodworkers,

Here is a brief video of how to turn a front leg for a Maloof inspired rocker. Enjoy!

Turning a Maloof Front Leg>


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Sculpting a Maloof Chair Seat*

My woodworker friends…

Here is a brief video showing the steps involved in sculpting a Maloof Inspired rocker seat. I hope you enjoy seeing the dust fly!

Sculpting a Maloof Rocker Seat>


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpting a Maloof Chair Seat*
> 
> My woodworker friends…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video.
You seem to have been using Carving Disc a lot for your work. I just need your opinion (through you vast experience with this tool) - between King ArthurTools Lancelot (chainsaw blade disc) and Arbortech Industrial Woodcarver with 3-carbide teeth Disc, which is much safer/easier to use for newbie like me? I have placed an order to purchase King Arthur Lancelot, but still have 10days to confirm (on the shipping cost quotation).
Thanking you in advance for your advice/recommendation.

1) King Arthur Tools Lancelot :










2) Arbortech Industrial Pro Kit


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpting a Maloof Chair Seat*
> 
> My woodworker friends…
> 
> ...


Hi Masrol,

I've probably used every carving device made, and find the best one out there is called the Holey Galahad, sold by Woodcraft.com. It is much safer than the Lancelot, and doesn't "jump around" like a chain-saw type of wheel. It also has the benefit of being more precise as well. The Arbortech is okay, but I still like the Galahad series better.

Hope this helps and thanks again for looking.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpting a Maloof Chair Seat*
> 
> My woodworker friends…
> 
> ...


Hi Scott, that was fascinating. Can you comment please on something I've never read about the Maloof style chairs. If you were to just consider the seat, and not the rest of the chair, does the shape of the seat really add to the comfort of a wooden chair? I don't think I've ever sat in a shaped typed wooden seat so I don't think I can tell. Is it more of a form thing or a function thing?

Thanks,


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpting a Maloof Chair Seat*
> 
> My woodworker friends…
> 
> ...


Good question.

I have many clients which say that the scooped wooden seat is more comfortable than a padded seat. It has to do with the gentle curves alleviating pressure point in your…um…butt. In this case, form follows function.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## NICUTO (Jul 1, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpting a Maloof Chair Seat*
> 
> My woodworker friends…
> 
> ...


Scott,

With the use of the Holey Galahad, do you go through all of their grits or only use one then go to a different media? Whats the life expectancy of one of the Holey Galahad discs?

Your work is great! I think it has motivated me to try building a chair!
Thanks!
Nick


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Shaping Maloof Inspired rocking chair arms*

In this video, I show how a Maloof Rocking Chair arms are shaped. Get your dust masks on and <cough> get ready to make some sawdust.

Shaping Maloof Style Rocking Chair Arms>


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Shaping Maloof Inspired rocking chair arms*
> 
> In this video, I show how a Maloof Rocking Chair arms are shaped. Get your dust masks on and <cough> get ready to make some sawdust.
> 
> Shaping Maloof Style Rocking Chair Arms>


Thanks for posting these videos Scott - You make it look easy.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Shaping Maloof Inspired rocking chair arms*
> 
> In this video, I show how a Maloof Rocking Chair arms are shaped. Get your dust masks on and <cough> get ready to make some sawdust.
> 
> Shaping Maloof Style Rocking Chair Arms>


Every one of your videos just went into my favorites. OUTSTANDING job you're doing there.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Shaping Maloof Inspired rocking chair arms*
> 
> In this video, I show how a Maloof Rocking Chair arms are shaped. Get your dust masks on and <cough> get ready to make some sawdust.
> 
> Shaping Maloof Style Rocking Chair Arms>


I'm following these series, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Building a Maloof Inspired Shoe Bench*

I thought you guys might enjoy seeing my latest project, a rare Maloof shoebench. The DVD will begin filming soon, but here are the project pics…







Thanks for looking!


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Building a Maloof Inspired Shoe Bench*
> 
> I thought you guys might enjoy seeing my latest project, a rare Maloof shoebench. The DVD will begin filming soon, but here are the project pics…
> 
> ...


Very interesting concept.

Thanks


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Building a Maloof Inspired Shoe Bench*
> 
> I thought you guys might enjoy seeing my latest project, a rare Maloof shoebench. The DVD will begin filming soon, but here are the project pics…
> 
> ...


Cool design.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Building a Maloof Inspired Shoe Bench*
> 
> I thought you guys might enjoy seeing my latest project, a rare Maloof shoebench. The DVD will begin filming soon, but here are the project pics…
> 
> ...


It's way too beautiful to put shoes on . A marvelous design and excellent build.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*

There will be an upcoming project for this, as with everything in the Maloof Inspired Library But make no mistake, this project will whoop your butt.

But will be worth every drop of sweat, curse word and thrown chisel. Stay tuned for more…I need a drink…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> There will be an upcoming project for this, as with everything in the Maloof Inspired Library But make no mistake, this project will whoop your butt.
> 
> But will be worth every drop of sweat, curse word and thrown chisel. Stay tuned for more…I need a drink…


Hey Scott
This is a most impressive piece how long does it take to make a music stand like this. Very well done


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> There will be an upcoming project for this, as with everything in the Maloof Inspired Library But make no mistake, this project will whoop your butt.
> 
> But will be worth every drop of sweat, curse word and thrown chisel. Stay tuned for more…I need a drink…


Amazing design/shape music stand. I feel like rubbing those smooth curves with my palm.
Excellent craftmanship & workmanship.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> There will be an upcoming project for this, as with everything in the Maloof Inspired Library But make no mistake, this project will whoop your butt.
> 
> But will be worth every drop of sweat, curse word and thrown chisel. Stay tuned for more…I need a drink…


Jim - takes about 25 hours, and then I celebrate for 2-3 days afterward. Hah!

Thanks men!


----------



## wood_wench (Jan 2, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> There will be an upcoming project for this, as with everything in the Maloof Inspired Library But make no mistake, this project will whoop your butt.
> 
> But will be worth every drop of sweat, curse word and thrown chisel. Stay tuned for more…I need a drink…


So, when will the plans be available? Can't wait to give it a shot. Beautiful stand, just beautiful - is sure to inspire any musician to make beautiful sounds!


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> There will be an upcoming project for this, as with everything in the Maloof Inspired Library But make no mistake, this project will whoop your butt.
> 
> But will be worth every drop of sweat, curse word and thrown chisel. Stay tuned for more…I need a drink…


Still waiting on the plans. Please come out with them soon.

Thanx

Love the stand BTW!!!


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Building a Maloof Inspired Low-back Chair - video introduction*

Howdy fellow sawdust makers,

I just completed my new video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Low-back Chair", and thought you might enjoy seeing the introduction sequence (filmed just outside my workshop). Enjoy!

Video>


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Building a Maloof Inspired Low-back Chair - video introduction*
> 
> Howdy fellow sawdust makers,
> 
> ...


Looks pretty rad, i'll probably pick one up the video after I get done with your Simple Rocking Chair. I should have it done this weekend and i'll send you some pics.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Building a Maloof Inspired Low-back Chair - video introduction*
> 
> Howdy fellow sawdust makers,
> 
> ...


Great video, and very nice chair. I am awaiting receipt of wood I ordered for building my Sam Maloof inspired rocking chair. I will have to try one of these after I finish the rocker as it appears that most of the techniques used for the rocker are similar to the ones used for the chair.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Building a Maloof Inspired Low-back Chair - video introduction*
> 
> Howdy fellow sawdust makers,
> 
> ...


Very nice Scott a super video the whole video must be great.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*

A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.

Don't say I didn't warn you. 

You can have a look Here

Enjoy!

Scott Morrison
http://www.finewoodworker.com


----------



## amateur (Feb 15, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Not yet, but someday soon. Beautiful. Thanks for posting


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


I've heard/read you describing this as "challenging" a few times. It obviously looks quite complex, but what makes it so specifically challenging for you?


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Good question…

I am not a turner, by any stretch, so turning the center shaft to a consistent diameter across it's entire length was a bear. I had to do it over several times. Also, the small, intricate parts, how they fit together and the shaping of each one was sometimes frustrating. I had to learn patience…not my strong suit. Training my eyes to see it and make it symmetrical was also hard since some of it just has to be done by eye. Balance was an issue as well…but not as tough as other things.
Overall, I'd say it was a culmination of a lot of small challenges which amounted to a big one.
Hope this answers your question.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Oooh, nice! I've recently taking to using a standing desk for computer stuff. Right now that's a box on top of my regular desk that I put my laptop on, but I'm also playing around with setting up a workstation I can use with an exercise bike. Gonna be examining this carefully for repurposing as a laptop stand.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


It looks like a very demanding project to me with lots of unforgiving shaping chores. It's not my style but I respect it a great deal. I'm not surprised that so many are interested in tackling it. Awesome work!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Not for the timid...Maloof inspired Music Stand*
> 
> A while back, I posted some pictures of the most difficult project I had ever attempted…the Maloof Music Stand. Much to my surprise, quite a few woodworkers have expressed an interest in tackling this thing, so I have finally put together templates and a detailed instruction booklet for anyone who thinks they're up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


This is definitely on my bucket list so I'm glad you put the plans together.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Something for all of you iPad enthusiasts...*

Hi everyone.

My extremely talented wife just wrote a groundbreaking new APP for the iPad. It's the first of it's kind for woodworkers, enabling you to play with a 3D rocking chair (and all of the separate parts) right on the iPad. You can order parts, take notes and do lots of other cool stuff including watching come never-before-seen videos right within the APP.

I admit it, I am a gadget guy, and this is so much fun to play with it makes it hard to go back to making sawdust.

Nah, not really…but it sure is cool.

You can check it out here: iRocker

Have fun!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Something for all of you iPad enthusiasts...*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,

I don't have an iPad or iPhone or iAnything… BUT, I can tell that THAT must look really SUPER!

Can you rotate it etc. to look at from all angles?

Thank you…


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Something for all of you iPad enthusiasts...*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

You sure can..all with the swipe of your fingers. Pretty dang neat, if I do say so myself.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Something for all of you iPad enthusiasts...*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> ...


I must now buy an iPad…


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*

I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."

Sure had a lot of fun with this one. As they say, "what I really want to do is direct…"

Okay, maybe not. Hope you enjoy the clip. Cheers!

video


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Just order my copy yesterday, and can't wait to see it. Do you know when you might have the templates ready?


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Wow! That is one unique piece of working art! Thanks for the sneek peek.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Thank you folks. Templates will be available probably next week.


----------



## maraziukas (Jun 2, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Just awesome!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Ordered my DVD two days ago and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Makes me wish I was small enough to fit in the cradle. Nice work!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *My first woodworking-docu-history-howto-video-thingy...*
> 
> I know, weird title, but I am busy celebrating the release of my latest video, "The Making of the Rocker Cradle."
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun project, I am building the rocker now.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*

This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.






It is a totally new, and never before seen, type of video project (and pretty darn cool, if I do say so myself). Think Pixar meets woodworking. Completely 3D and presented with amazing details and animation that leave no room for error in your project. Everyone who has built one of my chairs (or any chair) will definitely be interested in this companion piece, sure to please beginner to advanced woodworkers. Don't all chairs need a side table for all of those remotes? (The other day I counted 9 on my table).

Enjoy the video!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Very nice video kinda fancy


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


That is ONE COOL Demo!

What program did you use?

Looks like it would take hours to do…
... but with the right program, minutes…

Super Duper Sketchup of some kind?

Thank you!


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe.

This was made using something called Luxology Modo 501. It is a professional 3D modeling and animation package used by movie studios. I also used Autodesk Maya, which is another 3D standard for animation (think Avatar).

I only wish it took a few minutes. My wife and I worked diligently on this and it took over 3 months of modeling, rendering, animating and post effects. Quite a project! I appreciate the kind words. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Wow that's pretty impressive. I think there would be a lot of projects that this type of video would be great for. Lot of work - but sure is nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Scott… but, once you learn it and are very proficient with it, it will be a lot faster than your "learning curve" time. 

I don't know if that would really be worth the cost…

If one is somewhat proficient with Sketchup, one can produce a pretty good animated video going from the exact scenes you want to others… and depending on your selection sequences, can be fairly smooth in transitions.

I'll bet Dave Richards would surprise you using SU… He is just awesome…


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Cooool Video and demo. Thanks Scott.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Being a mechanical engineer and having used 3d rendering software, I know how much work goes into creating this video. You both did a teriffic job.
Thanks for sharing it with us.
-Don


----------



## mnorusis (Oct 17, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott,

That looks really cool. I'm curious what prompted the switch to this kind of video?

-Mike


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


Learning Curve? Not really. I've been using this type of software as a hobby for years. Don, you have it right…it take a TON of hard work. Just as another example (and moderators, please forgive me) here is a picture I recently completed using the aforementioned software (I'm something of a sketch artist as well).










Lots of fun to play with, but this image took weeks to get it right. Anyway, not to belabor the point, but Sketchup is one thing…true animation is another. Thanks goodness for talented spouses!

Mike, good question! I haven't really switched. I will continue to make more traditional videos (my next one, a Dining Chair will be the old style). I just wanted to do something different, mostly for the experience and challenge. I always strive to push my own limits, no matter what unorthodox direction they take me.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table project - Pixar meets woodworking*
> 
> This is a small sample of my new woodworking project video, "Building a Maloof Inspired Sculpted Table." Templates and video available for pre-order at finewoodworker.com.
> 
> ...


I purchased this video and the plans recently. Worth every penny. The method of instruction is very innovative.
There are so many advantages to this type of educational video. 
Another bonus is that Scott will communicate with you about any needs you have. I emailed him to compliment him on the video and we ended up corresponding for a couple of emails. A down to earth, honest guy.

As soon as I finish up on a few other woodworking commitments this table is getting built.

If you have any interest at all in making this table, you gotta get this video and plans; it is really something to experience. Thanks Scott.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Triplets!*

Hello fellow sawdust-heads.

Three lovely ladies ready to ship out in a few days. Thought you might like to see them. There are more pictures on my Facebook page.










The two outer rockers are walnut, and the middle one is Tiger Maple (the quilting is awesome, even though the picture doesn't show it).

Cheers!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Triplets!*
> 
> Hello fellow sawdust-heads.
> 
> ...


Those are awesome!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Triplets!*
> 
> Hello fellow sawdust-heads.
> 
> ...


Mighty fine work as always. Thanks.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Triplets!*
> 
> Hello fellow sawdust-heads.
> 
> ...


Scott,

Your rockers are always fantastic. I'll check out your facebook page. Detailed photos of your rockers should be published in a 3 fold page, like the centerfold page in Playboy…


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Just a shoe bench*

Hi everyone,

Here's a Maloof Inspired Shoe Bench built a while back, but the templates and instruction booklet are now available. This one was built from Bubinga, which made it a bit heavier than normal, but will probably outlast my grandkids.




























Quite a fun little project, especially my favorite part….the handles.

Enjoy!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Just a shoe bench*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Wonderful piece Scott amazing work.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Just a shoe bench*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Very NICE!

I don't remember seeing one of those when taking his tour…

Looks like Maloof… and those handles are Super COOL too!

Thank you.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Just a shoe bench*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


I love your shoe bench. I've got too much to do, to make one, but I'll but your bench on my favorites list for a future project.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Just a shoe bench*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


The handles are fabulous! Well, the whole bench is, but the handles are especially memorable.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Just a shoe bench*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Absolutely the nicest shoe bench I've ever seen. Wonderful work!


----------



## maraziukas (Jun 2, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Just a shoe bench*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Very pleasant bench. The picture from your web page inspired me to make one.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53475
All your works are fabulous.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*A Maloof Inspired Dining Chair*










Hi everyone.

For those of you who've been waiting for the dining chair templates to finally be released, thank you for your patience. The Templates are now available HERE

It's a great project - perfect for a set of four or more. I know you'll really enjoy building them and even more…using them around your dining table.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *A Maloof Inspired Dining Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,

Your chair is fantastic. I don't know which I like more, this dining chair or the low back dining chair…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *A Maloof Inspired Dining Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chair looks AWESOME!


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

*Sculpted Dining Chair Arm Technique*

Here is a great little video showing the steps involved on how to make one of the arms for my new Template Project: "Building a Sculpted Dining Chair."

You can see that it is a very useful little trick. I hope you find this clip entertaining (it sure was fun making it).






(The music is a real "toe tapper")...

Enjoy!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpted Dining Chair Arm Technique*
> 
> Here is a great little video showing the steps involved on how to make one of the arms for my new Template Project: "Building a Sculpted Dining Chair."
> 
> ...


Great video, amazing what people come up with for solutions in making things like this. I enjoyed it,,, nice post.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpted Dining Chair Arm Technique*
> 
> Here is a great little video showing the steps involved on how to make one of the arms for my new Template Project: "Building a Sculpted Dining Chair."
> 
> ...


Awesome video. Great tip for making the arm rest.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpted Dining Chair Arm Technique*
> 
> Here is a great little video showing the steps involved on how to make one of the arms for my new Template Project: "Building a Sculpted Dining Chair."
> 
> ...


Cool work. Very nice presentation.


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpted Dining Chair Arm Technique*
> 
> Here is a great little video showing the steps involved on how to make one of the arms for my new Template Project: "Building a Sculpted Dining Chair."
> 
> ...


Nice tip, Scott. I enjoyed the video.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

ScottMorrison said:


> *Sculpted Dining Chair Arm Technique*
> 
> Here is a great little video showing the steps involved on how to make one of the arms for my new Template Project: "Building a Sculpted Dining Chair."
> 
> ...


Wow! Did you hire some of the Pixar staff?


----------

